
An Open Letter to Solus Linux from Its Founder Ikey Doherty - kbumsik
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Solus-Open-Letter
======
twothumbsup
So apparently Ikey has a kid now (or soon), which puts into perspective his
absence. Glad that the Solus Core Team has been able to recover access to most
of the project's accounts. Hopefully their application to the Software Freedom
Conservancy goes well.

